
MS Word Can't Deal with Universal Compaction - abpavel
Perhaps not in a sense you expected, but in MS Word writing http:&#x2F;&#x2F;anything&#x2F;Universal-Compaction and pressing enter (to convert to a link) utilises full CPU core until part of the link is deleted. Specifically MS Word can&#x27;t handle &quot;Universal-Compaction&quot; in a link.
======
vectorEQ
what version. doesnt eat my cpu here.. (2016)

